# My mini compact hardware store



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I got these(2 stacked) print/map file cabinets in an auction and will be using it to store every fastener and some other things in my garage.








It measures 48" wide by 29" tall by 40" deep overall, I have some of those cheap HF plastic bins in it just to see if they fit.

It is actually two pieces with 4 drawers each and they both have 2" deep top drawers and the bottom three are 3" deep.

I plan to put all the nuts, bolts, screws, and whatever else in it to help declutter and organize my garage.

The top will end up being a large work area.

I have since welded on casters, cleaned it up a bit and started putting stuff in it.
My wife has been helping me but she sorts nuts and bolts and stuff by how shiny they are  I laughed when I seen that and told her "we sort by size not shiny".


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice find TeamCheap!!!That will work out great!!jc


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree thats a nice find


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome! 

I like this:


> we sort by size not shiny


 :lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Early stages of long addons over the years...confused?look back in oh about 10 years or so and see how much your work area improve also tools.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

OK heres how it sits right now.
The top is 43" deep by 56" wide and I plan on having lights under the front so I can easily see into the drawers and it will have a power strip attached to one side and a moveable lamp for the top.


















Yeah we got a lot of work to do as far as getting it organized.

I think we'll label the drawers from top down:
shiny
satin
brushed
flat
painted
rusty
:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

i sure could use a setup like that...i've got my stuff all over the garge/shop in boxes bins whatever i could find...good setup you have there


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That is ideal for what you're using it for!  Those bins fit in there so nice, wish I could come across something like that. Great idea about the light and power bar, will be so handy. Bye


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

BelarusBulldog said:


> wish I could come across something like that.


If your patient and keep a watch out, something will turn up like this or even a good old solid toolbox would have worked.

Finding the _RIGHT_ space for it has caused me to rearrange a lot of my garage but I think i like where its at now.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

SO here is how it sits now and forever more.








I may paint the top this summer but dont really care at this point.

I bought five 24 compartment storage containers for the small stuff last night at HF and two more of the red and blue plastic bin sets so we'll have some more fun sorting over the next few weeks.


Yes yes the garage is still a mess but its far better right now than it has been in a long time.

I'm working on getting my air hose back up.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I was the recipiant of a similar donation a while back. The 911 center replaced all the shelving and cabinets. Mine is 30" wide, 40" deep and has 7 drawers that are 5" high. The bottoms are devided into 8 sections that are open in the center. They had some kind of hanging file system. 
I used it to stash my VHS tapes for a while, then shoved it into a corner. YOU, sir, have breathed new 'ideas' into my brain!


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad I could help.

My wife walks into the garage with a roll of duct tape and asks "where does this go" i of course respond with "in the cabinet with the other tape"

Its so nice having it all in one compact easy to see/find space.

Even though it still needs serious sorting its still far far better than it has ever been.


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice TC. I like it. You might think about a removable top such as a cut to fit truck bed liner, not the thin plastic but the thick rubber type. Easy to remove and wash if needed.
Just a thought.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I like that bed liner idea, would keep the top useable and easy to clean. I built a plywood bench for my wood working, put a 1 x 2 trim around the edge but left it sticking up about a quarter of an inch, then laid in a top made of the cheapest laminate flooring I could find. Can't throw an engine block on it ( at least never tried) but it wipes up real clean and NO slivers!


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

That is a good idea having a rubber top cut to fit.


----------



## CRUSADER (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice WorkBench/Organizer. I could use something like that. What type of work do you primarliy plan to use it for with the worktop? I've made a portable worktop out of plywood and a scab 2x4 to make a larger work table out of my Black & Decker Workmate. I take the "worktop" with it's 2x4 attached to it, seti it on the workmate, and tighten the clamps onto the 2x4 which secures the the top to the workmate well. Since it's mainly used for light work, hobby, woodworking, dog clipping, etc. I took cardboard boxes, cut them out, and laid them on the top (have two layers) and taped them down. I know there are better ways to secure it, but works for me. This makes a nice cover when working on small projects. Also, when the top cover is no longer serviceable, I can rip it off and put another piece of cardboard on it. Or you may consider putting an old throw rug/carpet on it. 

Hope you don't consider this being critical. Just throwing an idea at you that works great for me for a covering for the top of that bench that I've very envious of.

later days,
Jim


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't pull all the drawers out at once as the cabinet might fall forward. And I hope you have secured the top cabinet to the bottom one. I mention this because we have had a couple of "accidents" with similar cabinets where I work. Now that I've cautioned you, I want to say that you had a great idea for storing hardware inside these. Looks to be a nice set up for you shop. Don't paint the top as the paint will rub off onto whatever you are working on that you DON'T want paint rubbed on. Ask me how I know that.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

I just have it out in my garage and will use it for most everything I do now because its so nice having all the stuff right there as I'm working on things.

I still have some basically empty drawers and I may put some RC stuff in one so its handy when working on my rc cars/trucks.

We dont open more than one drawer at a time because it could tip over but I should maybe come up with a fastener to hold the two sections together.
(good idea)

I spent 3 hours out there sorting all the junkout that was on the top of it then I tore apart my generator and had all that space to lay out the parts.


----------

